# eo question



## Michelle1210 (Dec 29, 2007)

when Iwas shopping at my health food store, I saw some EO's that said 
 5% absolute, what does it mean? :?:


----------



## breathebeauty (Feb 2, 2008)

By the sounds of what you are saying it means that the absolute is diluted into a carrier oil or alcohol at 5%

This is done because absolutes smell far too strong at 100% - if you add a drop of 100% rose absolute to a bath bomb for example the aroma is often too overpowering.

Hope this helps!


----------

